# S&W Model 17



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I went with my wife this evening to watch while she purchased her first handgun, a Bersa Thunder 380.

The S&W Model 17 jumped into my hand and would not get out. So I brought her home. Not sure how old she is, but she is a beautiful .22lr da revolver. Good heft, solid feel. The store owner says he thinks she's about 30. Still a youngster.

Now my wife can't wait to get to the range to shoot her new gun, and neither can I.

WM


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> *I went with my wife this evening to watch while she purchased her first handgun*, a Bersa Thunder 380.
> 
> The S&W Model 17 jumped into my hand and would not get out. So I brought her home. Not sure how old she is, but she is a beautiful .22lr da revolver. Good heft, solid feel. The store owner says he thinks she's about 30. Still a youngster.
> 
> ...


Tell your wife congrats on the HER new gun! :smt023 First the Kayak then a Bersa, way to go. :smt033 
That S&W is a sweet gun, I let one slip away 20 years ago and still regret it. What length barrel does it have?


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

2400,

Its got a 6" barrel.

Here's a photo. I don't wanna make you blush, but she's naked.










WM


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I like naked women and guns! :smt023 
I have a holster that will fit your new 22, I can't remember if it's for 4' or 6". I'll try to find it in the next couple of days, if it's for a 6" you can have it. :smt033


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Wandering Man hang on to that old M/17 as they are starting to get hard to find. All them collectors are getting all the old Smiths. That is one great squirrel gun. Like 2400 I let one go in a trade many years ago and can't find one now to save my soul.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

2400 said:


> I like naked women and guns! :smt023
> I have a holster that will fit your new 22, I can't remember if it's for 4' or 6". I'll try to find it in the next couple of days, if it's for a 6" you can have it. :smt033


Thanks. I just checked and found it doesn't fit the holsters I have for my Blackhawk.



Baldy said:


> Hey Wandering Man hang on to that old M/17 as they are starting to get hard to find. All them collectors are getting all the old Smiths. That is one great squirrel gun. Like 2400 I let one go in a trade many years ago and can't find one now to save my soul.


I understand it belonged to a local rancher who decided to "get out of guns." I suspect it has killed a few critters.

WM


----------



## Hairy Clipper (Nov 3, 2008)

Nice looking pair! If that Bersa .380 works as good as my Bersa .22 you have got one nice little gun for the Mrs. As for the Model 17...Is there a better .22 revolver?

Hairy


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

It's hard to beat a 17 for a .22 wheel gun.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I just bought two of them K-22's, both in excellent condition like Wandering Man's. I got them at a gun show. If you are looking for one, I suggest gun shows. I saw more outstanding S&W revolvers there Saturday than I could buy. I love all those old K guns.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

A local shop has a 30+ year old model 17 .22, 6-inch, UNFIRED, for $799. I'm thinking it'll be gone before the new year rolls around. Don't see many in that condition anymore.

It dang sure wouldn't be unfired for long if I could afford it...


----------

